
Ask HN: Gifts you recommend to make infants curious about cs and tech? - GRBurst
Hey HN,<p>christmas is coming and I am searching for gifts to make an infant (3 years) curious about cs or tech in general.<p>I think it is more important to develop a rough understanding of how things work, I do not think that a computer has to be involved.<p>I am looking for a similar present for a 15 year old teenager, too. Similar in terms of developing curiousity in cs. This teen is generally interested in tech and cs but I feel like she does not know how to get started (I think she&#x27;s missing a cool project as a push).<p>Any advice? I am curios about your answers!
======
gus_massa
A few years ago we bough our daughter a set of Snap Circuit
[https://www.google.com/search?q=snap+circuit&tbm=isch](https://www.google.com/search?q=snap+circuit&tbm=isch)
She liked it a lot (get one with a fan). I think it's a toy for a 7-10 year
old, so not in the range of age you want :( , but consider it in a few year.

Later, we bough her an Arduino set, one with instruction for small projects. I
can't find the exact set, but there are a few sets of $15 in
[https://www.amazon.com/s?k=arduino&i=electronics](https://www.amazon.com/s?k=arduino&i=electronics)
We added a few additional pieces, like a 7-segment led display. This can be
suitable for the 15yo.

~~~
GRBurst
Wow, looked at both and find it really interesting. I was thinking about a
microcontroller set for the 15yo, too. So it will definitely have a closer
look at the sets.

I did not know the Snap Circuits sets but, ad you mentionrd, this may become
really interesting in the future.

Thank you very much for thilese suggestions!

------
kresten
Nothing, steer them away from tech to be curious in non tech things.

Children need not the slightest encouragement to become interested in tech.
The question is how do you get them to take an interest in anything else.

~~~
GRBurst
Interesting answer / point of view? Is that based on your own experience or
his did you develop this opinion?

------
brudgers
A Leatherman multi-tool is a good gift for a fifteen year old. Tech isn't
something on a screen.

~~~
GRBurst
What do you have in mind when suggesting a leatherman? Promoting fantasy and
creativity in nature by providing a multi purpose tool?

~~~
brudgers
A Leatherman multi-tool enhances competence and is useful throughout a
person’s lifetime. To me, that qualifies it as a good gift for anyone five or
older...with appropriate supervision at younger ages.

~~~
GRBurst
Got it. I keep that in mind, thanks!

------
goodhacker
K'nex is a great one!

~~~
GRBurst
Knex, it is similar like lego, right? I only got one basic / small knex
toolkit in my childhood. What is your opinion: what differentiates it from
e.g. Lego? Thanks for the hint!

------
GrumpyNl
One word, lego.

~~~
GRBurst
Yes - Lego is definitely good to get basic understanding. I personally really
liked Lego tech but I try to expand my option pool :-)

